# protéger son iBook G4



## duluoz (9 Octobre 2006)

Je cherche à mettre un mot de passe sur mon iBook pour que personne ne puisse l'utiliser à part moi. 
Cependant je n'ai réussi qu'à protéger mon compte utilisateur. 
Comment bloquer totalement l'accès à mon portable? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Octobre 2006)

preferences systeme> securité >mot de passe , desactiver l'ouverture de session automatique 
ainsi au demarrage,on exigera forcement le mot de passe administrateur donc le tien! apriori comme tu es admin de ton ordi , personne ne peut créer un autre compte que le tien .


----------



## duluoz (9 Octobre 2006)

Merci beaucoup.
Je vais essayer ça tout de suite.


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Octobre 2006)

Sinon, tu peux mettre un mot de passe openfirmware, mais tu as interet &#224; ne pas l'oublier 
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106482-fr


----------



## pacis (9 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Sinon, tu peux mettre un mot de passe openfirmware, mais tu as interet à ne pas l'oublier
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106482-fr




c'est quand même assez risqué !!


----------

